# Pond for turtles



## Ristof (Feb 12, 2007)

Yesterday I spent the whole day digging out the Turtles/fishes new pond.
It is about 2000lts.

Just need some help with what size and type of pump would be best for it
In a couple of months (when I have the money) I would like to put in a waterfall so the pump would laso have to work in with this

Any help would be great because when it comes to the right amount of filtration I can say I have no idea

Thanks


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 12, 2007)

I wouldn't bother getting a pump and filter combined, just get a pump. And if you have alot of plants growing in it then the water will saty clean. If you get a 2000lt/h pump that would be more than adequate, you can buy them for around $150 to $200. That's what i reckon anyway


----------



## Ristof (Feb 12, 2007)

How much would be classed as alot of plants

Also with the drought I have having to get water carried in - The water I am getting is dam water.
What is your thoughts on that or should I get fresh water


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 12, 2007)

No dam water is perfect, it will help kick start the all the bacteria etc that is needed to have a healthy pond. As for plants, as many as possible and as many different types as you can. Your turtles will feast on the plants so it is important to have a few different types to find one the your turtles don't like so they can keep your water healthy.


----------



## cris (Feb 12, 2007)

I just got a few new pumps, the biggest ones was a 3500 L/ph for $50 
The power of the pump you will need is determined mostly by the height of you water fall.
I also have a home made bio filter on my turtle/fish pond.


----------



## Ristof (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah I saw your filter, looks great

I see with having the water fall I can only use a pump (one power outlet to use) to keep it clean.
I will just get a filter bigger then I need.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 12, 2007)

Ristof said:


> Yeah I saw your filter, looks great
> 
> I see with having the water fall I can only use a pump (one power outlet to use) to keep it clean.
> I will just get a filter bigger then I need.



I want to see your filter! *looks through your gallery*


----------



## cris (Feb 12, 2007)

Forgot to mention i got that pump from http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/ they are on special this month.


----------



## Ristof (Feb 12, 2007)

I ended up getting a 7500lt pump with flow rate
The next biggest I could get was 700lt

The pond is in the sun most of the day so this should help more with algae issues


----------



## gillsy (Feb 12, 2007)

The only natural way to help with algae is to get more plants as the plants with consume the nutrients that the algae would normally feed on.

Increasing water flow will help with the dangerous types of algaes, however the normal healthy algaes (generally the bright green ones) will only be reduced by other plants competing for nutrients in the water.


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 12, 2007)

The 7,500 lph pump ought to do the job, but as pointed out above, the flow rate will be affected by the height of your waterfall....also by the length and the diameter of your piping. 
To calculate accurately your flow rate take a container of a known volume and time how long it takes (in seconds) to fill it up. Measure it at the filter stage. Then divide 3600 by the number of seconds it takes to fill the container and multiply by the volume of the container. The result will be the flow rate in litres per hour. eg a 10 litre bucket takes 15 secs to fill. 3600 divided by 15 multiplied by 10 = 2,400. If you had a 1200 litre pond, then the water would be turning 
over twice an hour.
The pond being in the sun will likely result in your water going green, shadecloth can help here. I agree that plants in the pond are a must, however turtles will ruin most of your plants, I find the native lillies look nice and grow nice and tall, less likely to be damaged by the turtles.
Allan
Turtle Town
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com


----------



## ashman07 (Feb 12, 2007)

To get rid of algue, could you buy some sort of algue eating cat fish similar to bristle nose.


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 12, 2007)

You could also not feed the fish and they will eat the algae....


----------



## cris (Feb 12, 2007)

Whats wrong with algae? does it do something bad or is it just what is looks like?


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 13, 2007)

Algae is part of the overall balance in the pond. The objective is not to kill off all the algae completely, but to keep it at a balanced, low level so that the pond water stays clear.
More at this site:
http://www.mossproducts.com.au/Water%20Gardens/algaecontrol1.htm


----------



## Ristof (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies

The pond got filled last night and one of the two turtles going in there is in there and loving the room to move.
Just have to wait for the other one to heal up before I put her out there.
The pump is big enough and that is with one outlet going through a 13mm black pipe to the end where the water fall will be and the other being the fountain.


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 13, 2007)

Great stuff, it's always satisfying to finish off a new pond and see the turtles swimming happily around. Would love to see pictures.
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/


----------



## Ristof (Feb 14, 2007)

Pics will be posted when I can find the digi camera at home


----------



## hornet (Feb 14, 2007)

so what are the dimensions of your pond?


----------



## Ristof (Feb 14, 2007)

Dimentions are about 1900x2900x38 (average)
pond goes from about 450 - 300 

Found the camera - too late for photos
will get tomorrow night

I now have plants in it so hopefully a good day in the sun will bring them out more


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2007)

450-300?


----------



## Lucas (Feb 15, 2007)

I think he means dollars


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2007)

ahh ok


----------



## Ristof (Feb 16, 2007)

Well with the pump and liner it did cost about that

No that 450 - 300 is the depth. I forgot to put the 0 in the above dimentions


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 16, 2007)

Cant wait for pics


----------



## Ristof (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah sorry about the delay, will take some tonight when I get home from work and put them on here


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 16, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> You could also not feed the fish and they will eat the algae....


 
problem with fish is they get eaten before they can do any real damage to the local algae :shock:


----------



## Ristof (Feb 16, 2007)

I have always kept fish in with my turtles

They only seem to go for the feeders, not the goldfish, also he is too laze to chase them.
I am sure if he is that hungry and there is nothing else to eat then he may pick one off but appart from that they have been good.

When we first put in a pond gold fish in their tank inside he grabed the tail of it, the fish turned around and opened it's mouth and the turtle crapped itself. it was quite funny


----------



## Ristof (Feb 16, 2007)

Photo of the pond and it's main resident


----------



## Ristof (Feb 16, 2007)

Are you can see just behind the turtle is a little orange gold fish


----------



## Aslan (Feb 16, 2007)

Is there somewhere for the turtles to get out of the water...?


----------



## Ristof (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah there is an upside down pot the other side of the fountain that I am going to attach a peice of slate too to make the surface bigger, At the moment it is big enough for him


----------



## mrdestiny (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great, the turtles ought to be happy there!
Allan


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Feb 16, 2007)

Ristof said:


> I have always kept fish in with my turtles
> 
> They only seem to go for the feeders, not the goldfish, also he is too laze to chase them.
> I am sure if he is that hungry and there is nothing else to eat then he may pick one off but appart from that they have been good.
> ...


 
fair enough


----------



## PhilK (Feb 16, 2007)

great looking pond!


----------



## Ristof (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 

I have added my small water fall at one end and a few more plants so it is looking even better now.
Also had to put a shade cloth up to try and slow down the evaporation. We are in a draught here so I can't
just chuck the hose in to fill it up.
O.k now down to business - what would be the best thing to build a platform out of so the turts can get out of the water. At the moment I have got a pot turned upside down for them but was after something better and slightly bigger then that. Also whated to have a slop that sits in the water so if the water level drops they can still get out

Thanks


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 12, 2007)

You ppl with outside ponds dont have any probs with large birds attacking ya turts/fish???


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 12, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> You ppl with outside ponds dont have any probs with large birds attacking ya turts/fish???



Is there such a thing as an inside pond  lol


----------



## Ristof (Apr 12, 2007)

No I don't have any trouble with birds. The splash of the filter distorts anyview through the water under it so they hide under there, the other times they are just laying about on the bottom. kinda look like a dinner plate has been put in there

I have heard of people having ponds setup in their shed so that would be classed as an inside pond. A pond isn't always a hole in the gound


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 12, 2007)

Ristof said:


> O.k now down to business - what would be the best thing to build a platform out of so the turts can get out of the water. At the moment I have got a pot turned upside down for them but was after something better and slightly bigger then that. Also whated to have a slop that sits in the water so if the water level drops they can still get out
> 
> Thanks



A large log/fallen tree etc or a large rock would be good.


----------



## mrdestiny (Apr 12, 2007)

I use a plank of timber angled from the bottom of the pond to the edge. You might need a rock on it at the bottom. It gives them a place to hide as well as access out of the pond.
Allan


----------



## herptrader (Apr 12, 2007)

We have some old planks of cedar which create the entrance/egress from the pond. It is hooked over the edge but just floats partially submerged at the water end giving them something to hide under as well as use to climb in and out on.


----------



## Ristof (Apr 13, 2007)

Would green logs be a big no no for them
There is bushland near where I live that has limbs cut that are a good size

So what they affect the water enough to harm the turts or discolour the water a great deal.


----------



## Ristof (Apr 16, 2007)

any help on the green logs with turts would be good because my fish didn't like them


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 16, 2007)

Ristof said:


> any help on the green logs with turts would be good because my fish didn't like them


 
Only used dry out wood mate. Green wood releases alot of oils amoung other things.


----------



## Ristof (Apr 16, 2007)

Thought so 
Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## mrsshep77 (Apr 16, 2007)

Have you got updated pics with the waterfall?


----------



## Ristof (Apr 17, 2007)

Will take some at lunch time if I have time otherwise I will take some tonight


----------



## MannyM (Apr 23, 2007)

mrdestiny said:


> Great stuff, it's always satisfying to finish off a new pond and see the turtles swimming happily around. Would love to see pictures.
> Allan
> http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com/



Not to derail the thread, but Turtle town is one of the best looking setups i've ever seen. Will definitely keep an eye on it when I plan to venture into the backyard turtle pond world.

Fantastic!


----------



## MandaMoo (Apr 23, 2007)

This post is Awesome, i have just had an addition to my family, who is a turtle named Wally. He likes to hide so i can say "where's Wally". I am also in the process of building a pond and there is a few things i would like help with. Firstly, the little guy isn't really eating but the pet shop owner said it may be because he isn't very comfortable in his temporary home. Secondly, Do i need to get a pump? and also wondering about if i need a cover over the pond, i am in newcastle and the only stray things around here are cat, but i have a cat and she doesn't worry him. Thirdly do i need to get anything to keep it warm in there?? i think about the fact that they live on dams most of the time and in the cold....someone help me please.


----------



## mrdestiny (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MandaMoo
it is true that a turtle in a new environment may want to hide and not eat for a few days due to the stress, this is normal, nothing to worry about.
Re pumps, yes you do need one, it would be difficult to create a little ecosystem such that everything is balanced and no need for a pump AND filter.
Re cover for a pond, you may need shadecloth if there is too much sun, otherwise a scarecrow won't hurt if you are worried about cats.
Re pond heating, NOT recommended. Assuming it is a species of turtle that naturally lives in the Newcastle area, it will be quite ok in your pond, however I would start acclimatising him straight away as it is getting cooler now, and he will want to hibernate. Get him in the pond as soon as you can, before it gets too cold that it would be a shock to his system. Have an area where he can hibernate on land if he wants to.
As Tatelina says in another post, do plenty of research and ask questions.
Good luck
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.tripod.com


----------

